# my hair



## Sonrisa

oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful 

Then I moved to Egypt. 

My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?

I really really really don't wan to dye. 

And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust? 

Someone please help me


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful
> 
> Then I moved to Egypt.
> 
> My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
> I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?
> 
> I really really really don't wan to dye.
> 
> And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust?
> 
> Someone please help me


where in Cairo are you?


----------



## Sonrisa

Maadi
It's me, Dizzie Izzie, I changed my user name

Hope you had a nice holiday


----------



## bat

Sonrisa said:


> oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful
> 
> Then I moved to Egypt.
> 
> My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
> I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?
> 
> I really really really don't wan to dye.
> 
> And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust?
> 
> Someone please help me


Yes many of us in same condition think it's the water.
But here they can't cut well especially curly hair if you want it to be natural but they do color very well better than in uk . You don't see many Egyptian woman with grey hair . Ask any body living in your area there will be many good at coloring have a new color every month I do.my hair is so damaged anyway what harm can tons of period do !


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Maadi
> It's me, Dizzie Izzie, I changed my user name
> 
> Hope you had a nice holiday


Hey! nice avatar 

Thank you, had a lovely navidad in Spain. 

:focus:

Isn't there a German owned salon in Maadi called Heidi's? Not sure it's in Maadi but I have heard other people recommend it.

I get my hair cut by a UK qualified hairdresser here in Rehab (she works privately at her villa), but after a horror session at a Lebanese salon in Mall 2 I dye my own hair at home.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Personally I blame the shampoo. Pantene here is horrendous nothing like the shampoo you get back in the U.K. Remember if it is made under licence here and there will not be the same quality control as there is in Europe.
Buy expensive shampoo that is not made in Egypt or get family to bring you it from Spain.

Maiden


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I blame the shampoo. Pantene here is horrendous nothing like the shampoo you get back in the U.K. Remember if it is made under licence here and there will not be the same quality control as there is in Europe.
> Buy expensive shampoo that is not made in Egypt or get family to bring you it from Spain.
> 
> Maiden


Also you need to use good conditioners I use only shampoo I bring from uk as found some imported shampoos made for foreign markets Evan if made in Europe etc not same quality .also if you have curly hair nightmare, so good serum recommended.
But I find after a couple of days in uk my hair looks great.shame about the rest of me


----------



## mamasue

The best hair conditioner I ever used was in Egypt..... it's called (don't laugh.... really!!) Willy hair cream.
It comes in a big pot and you get it from pharmacies.
You leave it on 5 minutes, and it makes hair really shiny and manageable,
I brought 3 huge jars of it back when I last came back to USA.
And, the best thing is.... it's not expensive! About 20 le for a huge jar.
Give it a try.... it's worth it if you can track it down!


----------



## bat

mamasue said:


> The best hair conditioner I ever used was in Egypt..... it's called (don't laugh.... really!!) Willy hair cream.
> It comes in a big pot and you get it from pharmacies.
> You leave it on 5 minutes, and it makes hair really shiny and manageable,
> I brought 3 huge jars of it back when I last came back to USA.
> And, the best thing is.... it's not expensive! About 20 le for a huge jar.
> Give it a try.... it's worth it if you can track it down!


Yes your right conditioner here ( balsam ) is good have used it just forget to buy it.


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> Hey! nice avatar  Thanks! It's not my real picture, though, I'm not that pretty!
> 
> Thank you, had a lovely navidad in Spain. I'm so jealous!
> :focus:
> 
> Isn't there a German owned salon in Maadi called Heidi's? Not sure it's in Maadi but I have heard other people recommend it.
> 
> I get my hair cut by a UK qualified hairdresser here in Rehab (she works privately at her villa), but after a horror session at a Lebanese salon in Mall 2 I dye my own hair at home.


I heard about Heidi's, in street 9 right? I shall try this one next time/ My last visit was to a salon across from the CAC, called butterfly. Absolute horror


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I blame the shampoo. Pantene here is horrendous nothing like the shampoo you get back in the U.K. Remember if it is made under licence here and there will not be the same quality control as there is in Europe.
> Buy expensive shampoo that is not made in Egypt or get family to bring you it from Spain.
> 
> Maiden


The first year I washed my hair with Pantene thinking that I couldn't go wrong with Pantene. I think it burned my hair. 



Now I use Treseme and Keune and they cost a fortune but nothing is too expensive when it comes to one's hair!


----------



## Sonrisa

mamasue said:


> The best hair conditioner I ever used was in Egypt..... it's called (don't laugh.... really!!) Willy hair cream.
> It comes in a big pot and you get it from pharmacies.
> You leave it on 5 minutes, and it makes hair really shiny and manageable,
> I brought 3 huge jars of it back when I last came back to USA.
> And, the best thing is.... it's not expensive! About 20 le for a huge jar.
> Give it a try.... it's worth it if you can track it down!


Willy Hair Cream! Got it. Wil try it


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Willy Hair Cream! Got it. Wil try it




Also try the readily available hair oils... I put mine on at night, put a towel on the pillow and wash the oil off the next morning.


----------



## Sonrisa

bat said:


> Yes many of us in same condition think it's the water.
> But here they can't cut well especially curly hair if you want it to be natural but they do color very well better than in uk . You don't see many Egyptian woman with grey hair . Ask any body living in your area there will be many good at coloring have a new color every month I do.my hair is so damaged anyway what harm can tons of period do !


That's true, about not many Egyptian woman with grey hair, but then you don't get to see egyptian women's hair that often! I see many young expat ladies with whites ...Must be the water, it stinks of clhoride, cant be good for the hair. 

I need to stop washing my hair altogether.


----------



## NZCowboy

Its a combination of the water and the pollution.
The water is very hard and heavily clhorinated. The hard water causes soaps/shampoo not to work/foam properly and you you get a sort of scum on top of the water rather than nice foam. As for the clhorine - its a bleach.


----------



## greeny

oh no! I went through all this in Abu Dhabi. My hair got alarmingly thin due to the water there.
will try the Willy hair cream but I think its time to start washing with bottled water.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have to be honest and say that the water here has not affected my hair... the shampoo did so I changed it but no probs with the water.


----------



## Horus

Sonrisa said:


> oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful
> 
> Then I moved to Egypt.
> 
> My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
> I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?
> 
> I really really really don't wan to dye.
> 
> And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust?
> 
> Someone please help me


Look daaaahhling..

Try Vitamin B12 injections to stay youthful; I take them monthly for vitality, mood and most importantly....stamina

I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo and also Paul Mithchell Leave in conditioner; it's free of silicone and the proper ph so you won't end up imbricated hair cuticles but there might be other products, I don't know if they have Vidal Sasoon Salon's in Cairo. Look after your diet as well...that's VERY important...try and eat avocado and also apply it to your hair with honey as a drench, almond oil works a treat as well..and on crows feet but I prefer botox for that


The ph of water in Egypt can be alkaline and have lots of chlorine, and that's where the importance lies; for a glowing head of hair let's start with pH. Firstly, dry hair has no pH. Only aqueous solutions have pH's. When hair is in an aqueous solution it normally has a pH of 4.5 to 5.5 the skin does too. One of the most beneficial treatments hair can have is to be acidified. pH's of 3.0 to 3.5 will not only close the cuticle but more importantly compact it. 


*This: *

1) Adds natural shine - (light reflects off a smooth surface) 
2) Detangles - Cuticle layer can not "grab" each other. 
3) Adds elasticity - The lower the pH, it higher the positive charge. This in turn brings hydrogen bonds from a beta state (weak) to and alpha state (strong). Hydrogen bonds account for nearly 100% of the hair's elasticity. 
4) Locks in moisture and protein - A compacted cuticle will not allow evaporation or dissociation as much as an open cuticle. 

Once your hair has some moisture (try hot oil treatments) wash it lightly but not every day and finish with a cold wash with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar in it, however you can use beer for added shine...the smell does go away... 

There you go - a proper response from the resident narcisstic sultry Horus, want any advice on a proper manicure and how to look after your skin? 


....all I can say...I am the Ex Pat Don Juan...


----------



## bat

Horus said:


> Look daaaahhling..
> 
> Try Vitamin B12 injections to stay youthful; I take them monthly for vitality, mood and most importantly....stamina
> 
> I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo and also Paul Mithchell Leave in conditioner; it's free of silicone and the proper ph so you won't end up imbricated hair cuticles but there might be other products, I don't know if they have Vidal Sasoon Salon's in Cairo. Look after your diet as well...that's VERY important...try and eat avocado and also apply it to your hair with honey as a drench, almond oil works a treat as well..and on crows feet but I prefer botox for that
> 
> 
> The ph of water in Egypt can be alkaline and have lots of chlorine, and that's where the importance lies; for a glowing head of hair let's start with pH. Firstly, dry hair has no pH. Only aqueous solutions have pH's. When hair is in an aqueous solution it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally has a pH of 4.5 to 5.5 the skin does too. One of the most beneficial
> 
> 
> treatments hair can have is to be acidified. pH's of 3.0 to 3.5 will not only close the
> 
> cuticle but more importantly compact it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This: *
> 
> 1) Adds natural shine - (light reflects off a smooth surface)
> 2) Detangles - Cuticle layer can not "grab" each other.
> 3) Adds elasticity - The lower the pH, it higher the positive charge. This in turn brings hydrogen bonds from a beta state (weak) to and alpha state (strong). Hydrogen bonds account for nearly 100% of the hair's elasticity.
> 4) Locks in moisture and protein - A compacted cuticle will not allow evaporation or dissociation as much as an open cuticle.
> 
> Once your hair has some moisture (try hot oil treatments) wash it lightly but not every day and finish with a cold wash with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar in it, however you can use beer for added shine...the smell does go aw
> 
> There you go - a proper response from the resident narcisstic sultry Horus, want any advice on a proper manicure and how to look after your skin?
> 
> 
> ....all I can say...I am the Ex Pat Don Juan...[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal Sassoon , are you joking most coiffures still have pictures of farah
> fawcet majors on there walls lOL


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look daaaahhling..
> 
> Try Vitamin B12 injections to stay youthful; I take them monthly for vitality, mood and most importantly....stamina
> 
> I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo and also Paul Mithchell Leave in conditioner; it's free of silicone and the proper ph so you won't end up imbricated hair cuticles but there might be other products, I don't know if they have Vidal Sasoon Salon's in Cairo. Look after your diet as well...that's VERY important...try and eat avocado and also apply it to your hair with honey as a drench, almond oil works a treat as well..and on crows feet but I prefer botox for that
> 
> 
> The ph of water in Egypt can be alkaline and have lots of chlorine, and that's where the importance lies; for a glowing head of hair let's start with pH. Firstly, dry hair has no pH. Only aqueous solutions have pH's. When hair is in an aqueous solution it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally has a pH of 4.5 to 5.5 the skin does too. One of the most beneficial
> 
> 
> treatments hair can have is to be acidified. pH's of 3.0 to 3.5 will not only close the
> 
> cuticle but more importantly compact it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This: *
> 
> 1) Adds natural shine - (light reflects off a smooth surface)
> 2) Detangles - Cuticle layer can not "grab" each other.
> 3) Adds elasticity - The lower the pH, it higher the positive charge. This in turn brings hydrogen bonds from a beta state (weak) to and alpha state (strong). Hydrogen bonds account for nearly 100% of the hair's elasticity.
> 4) Locks in moisture and protein - A compacted cuticle will not allow evaporation or dissociation as much as an open cuticle.
> 
> Once your hair has some moisture (try hot oil treatments) wash it lightly but not every day and finish with a cold wash with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar in it, however you can use beer for added shine...the smell does go aw
> 
> There you go - a proper response from the resident narcisstic sultry Horus, want any advice on a proper manicure and how to look after your skin?
> 
> 
> ....all I can say...I am the Ex Pat Don Juan...[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal Sassoon , are you joking most coiffures still have pictures of farah
> fawcet majors on there walls lOL
> 
> 
> 
> And she means from her Charlies Angels days
Click to expand...


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> bat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she means from her Charlies Angels days
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. What else did she do were her hair was all you noticed
Click to expand...


----------



## leyte6519

if you can find a bottle of Argan Oil in the area you can use this also use a teardrop size, shampoo hair first and towel dry hair leave hair a little damp and apply oil on hair pay attention specially on the ends to get rid of dry ends. Best care is to get a haircut once a month...
Living in the dry dessert can play havoc in your hair...i found out by living in Arizona we have the same dry climate here also...Argan Oil is far the best i found for my clients to use. You have to be careful though oil can weigh down fine hair specially if you use it everyday. Spend the extra money to buy a good shampoo if u can find it in Egypt like Matrix, Paul Mitchell, or Nexxus. Not sure if they all carry these products in Egypt. Use Clarifying shampoo once a month to get rid of buildup ex. shampoo, hairspray, and if you are a swimmer chlorine is another chemical that can play havoc in your hair. 
A good Olive oil can subtitute argan oil if you cannot find this product in Egypt. Use this the same way as you are using Argan Oil...teardrop size in wet hair pay attention mostly on the ends do not worry about the base of your hair as your natural oil takes care of that the most important is to use the oil on the ends of your hair.... Be very careful not to put too much. There are two types of oil dark and light u can use these two....


----------



## leyte6519

Sonrisa said:


> oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful
> 
> Then I moved to Egypt.
> 
> My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
> I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?
> 
> I really really really don't wan to dye.
> 
> And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust?
> 
> Someone please help me


Try using Argan Oil or if u cannot find this in Egypt try using Olive oil. Shampoo hair apply towel dry leave it damp apply these the oil leave it on the hair then style. Living in a dryer climate can play havoc in your hair that is why we always tell our client to moisturize all the time. if you do have to color your hair use those color that has no ammonia in it. They are temporary colors that do not have peroxide and they last the same as a regular hair color. If you can find a product called ION it is a type of color stricly for grey hair they are vey mild and not too drying to the hair. If u do not have to color your hair try the suggestion above it does makes the difference when u use this on your hair in a dyer climate like Egypt.


----------



## Horus

...in my younger days when I was in my late teens to early twenties I used to work in my uncles salon I was quite popular; my tips increased on a silk shirt and tight trouser day.

As I got older though tight trousers however cling to my body in a rather unflattering manner I would expect ladies would pay me NOT to wear them these days


----------



## Sonrisa

Thanks Horus. I suspect I have to take vitamins (orally, no injections) and drink more water. I haven't been careful to my diet lately.
My skin and my nails look equally as bad, so you may want to go ahea and post some advice here!



Horus said:


> Look daaaahhling..
> 
> Try Vitamin B12 injections to stay youthful; I take them monthly for vitality, mood and most importantly....stamina
> 
> I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo and also Paul Mithchell Leave in conditioner; it's free of silicone and the proper ph so you won't end up imbricated hair cuticles but there might be other products, I don't know if they have Vidal Sasoon Salon's in Cairo. Look after your diet as well...that's VERY important...try and eat avocado and also apply it to your hair with honey as a drench, almond oil works a treat as well..and on crows feet but I prefer botox for that
> 
> 
> The ph of water in Egypt can be alkaline and have lots of chlorine, and that's where the importance lies; for a glowing head of hair let's start with pH. Firstly, dry hair has no pH. Only aqueous solutions have pH's. When hair is in an aqueous solution it normally has a pH of 4.5 to 5.5 the skin does too. One of the most beneficial treatments hair can have is to be acidified. pH's of 3.0 to 3.5 will not only close the cuticle but more importantly compact it.
> 
> 
> *This: *
> 
> 1) Adds natural shine - (light reflects off a smooth surface)
> 2) Detangles - Cuticle layer can not "grab" each other.
> 3) Adds elasticity - The lower the pH, it higher the positive charge. This in turn brings hydrogen bonds from a beta state (weak) to and alpha state (strong). Hydrogen bonds account for nearly 100% of the hair's elasticity.
> 4) Locks in moisture and protein - A compacted cuticle will not allow evaporation or dissociation as much as an open cuticle.
> 
> Once your hair has some moisture (try hot oil treatments) wash it lightly but not every day and finish with a cold wash with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar in it, however you can use beer for added shine...the smell does go away...
> 
> There you go - a proper response from the resident narcisstic sultry Horus, want any advice on a proper manicure and how to look after your skin?
> 
> 
> ....all I can say...I am the Ex Pat Don Juan...


----------



## Sonrisa

leyte6519 said:


> Try using Argan Oil or if u cannot find this in Egypt try using Olive oil. Shampoo hair apply towel dry leave it damp apply these the oil leave it on the hair then style. Living in a dryer climate can play havoc in your hair that is why we always tell our client to moisturize all the time. if you do have to color your hair use those color that has no ammonia in it. They are temporary colors that do not have peroxide and they last the same as a regular hair color. If you can find a product called ION it is a type of color stricly for grey hair they are vey mild and not too drying to the hair. If u do not have to color your hair try the suggestion above it does makes the difference when u use this on your hair in a dyer climate like Egypt.



Argan Oil. Never heard of it before and after a quick search...it sounds delicious! Will search for it, if it doesn't do anything for my hair, at least it will make a tasty marrocan style cous cous!


----------



## bat

Sonrisa said:


> Argan Oil. Never heard of it before and after a quick search...it sounds delicious! Will search for it, if it doesn't do anything for my hair, at least it will make a tasty marrocan style cous cous!


If it's from morocco then surly it will be here , but under what name.
Maybe you should open beauty shop hourus in sharm,then they'd fall at your feet. Big business here.


----------



## Guest

Sonrisa said:


> oK, So once upon a time my hair used to be healthy, shiny , exhuberant, long and beautiful
> 
> Then I moved to Egypt.
> 
> My hair is now dry, brittle, have lots of breakage and worst of all, is going white.
> I'm only 32. There has to be something in the water that is killing my hair?
> 
> I really really really don't wan to dye.
> 
> And if I must dye, is there a colour specialist with a brain and experience somewhere out there that I can trust?
> 
> Someone please help me


Totally sympathise! I'm only 30 and have been dying my greys away for years!!

I spent my first few months here dying my hair at home. It was a total pain and I soon got fed up of doing that.

So I ended up trying a place called called Les Elites on road 250 in Maadi. Its run by a group of very friendly (but not sleazy) Lebanese guys and so far so good. Its always been busy when I go which I take as a good sign. Been about three or four times now and had no problems at all with the colouring. Was slightly less happy with the cut - I have curly hair and some of the layers were cut a bit too short - but think that maybe just need to be more specific next time. Anyway, not a big enough problem to stop me going back.

They also stock a good range Kerastase hair products which are excellent and I use them at home.


----------



## Kid

*Maybe The Egyptian Soap Or Shampoo...I Think It's Not The Water(That's My Own Opinion)*


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Argan Oil. Never heard of it before and after a quick search...it sounds delicious! Will search for it, if it doesn't do anything for my hair, at least it will make a tasty marrocan style cous cous!


lol whatever happened to good old olive oil? you can find it everywhere here and I bet is just as effective. Mind you, I do like cous cous :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> lol whatever happened to good old olive oil? you can find it everywhere here and I bet is just as effective. Mind you, I do like cous cous :clap2:




in a taxi one day.. happened to say to my friend that I wanted some cous cous but I mispronounced it wrongly and the taxi driver almost crashed


----------



## kilobatra

the chemicals in the drinking water, which I guess is now half water half chemicals because of the pollution of the nile, cause all sorts of problems not only for skin and hair but also for the washing machine. I bought a 'pure pro' shower filter, attached it in between shower hose and tap and smelled the difference: no chlorine etc.. my skin does not feel anymore as if it has shrunken and my hair is healthy again. this filter costs 50 euro in europe, but there is a company in cairo that sells it, just go through the 'cairo yellow pages' and look for 'pure pro'. I have no shares in this company I just bought it and was amazed by the results.


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Hi .... I also live in Rehab, what is the best way to contact Heidi to book an appointment? I have had my haircut, but i dont believe its been cut correctly ! Egyptian hairdressers do not know how to deal with curly hair !!!!
Since moving to Egypt 4 months ago, my hair also looks dull and dry. However, for many years I have been using Sunsilk Hair Serum for curly hair (grey bottle), this serum seems to be like gold dust, i know of only one place that sells it; a pharmacy in Rehab, i think its called Fatma Pharmacy. The orange bottle (for dry hair) of the serum works well too, i apply it everyday on my dry hair and its great ! When i lived in London, i took a least a dozen back every trip ! This serum is fantastic, i haven't used anything else for over 5 years now ! All i need now is a decent haircut !!! Ha ! Ha !


----------



## cutiepie

Does anybody know if you can get "dry shampoo" here, I find the water here in the Red sea area also very harsh on my hair, so wash it every other day inbetween I normally use a dry shampoo, I normally stock up from boots with Batiste when I go home but had an accident yesterday with my last can .... knocked it on the floor and top literally exploded leaving me with a beautiful "white" bathroom
I know Tresemee do one and Tresmee is stocked here, just wondered is it available here or if there is another brand?

Regarding oils for hair, I find "Amla"oil is really really good, besides smelling lovely it leaves your hair super soft and shiny and its available everywhere and really cheap!!


----------



## Alex371

Maureen_Elfar said:


> Hi .... I also live in Rehab, what is the best way to contact Heidi to book an appointment? I have had my haircut, but i dont believe its been cut correctly ! Egyptian hairdressers do not know how to deal with curly hair !!!!


That's surprising, I thought all Egyptian women have curly hair!!


----------



## hurghadapat

Alex371 said:


> That's surprising, I thought all Egyptian women have curly hair!!


Not really......for some strange reason it seems to be the men that have the curly hair.....i know many egyptian ladies that have straight hair.


----------



## mamasue

cutiepie said:


> Does anybody know if you can get "dry shampoo" here, I find the water here in the Red sea area also very harsh on my hair, so wash it every other day inbetween I normally use a dry shampoo, I normally stock up from boots with Batiste when I go home but had an accident yesterday with my last can .... knocked it on the floor and top literally exploded leaving me with a beautiful "white" bathroom
> I know Tresemee do one and Tresmee is stocked here, just wondered is it available here or if there is another brand?
> 
> Regarding oils for hair, I find "Amla"oil is really really good, besides smelling lovely it leaves your hair super soft and shiny and its available everywhere and really cheap!!




Cutiepie, don't bother with the Tresemme dry shampoo..... it's horrible and sticky!!
I've got the same problem....I stock up with Batiste when I go to England, as they don't sell it in the USA either!


----------



## sumada

aykalam said:


> Hey! nice avatar
> 
> Thank you, had a lovely navidad in Spain.
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Isn't there a German owned salon in Maadi called Heidi's? Not sure it's in Maadi but I have heard other people recommend it.
> 
> I get my hair cut by a UK qualified hairdresser here in Rehab (she works privately at her villa), but after a horror session at a Lebanese salon in Mall 2 I dye my own hair at home.


Hello could we get details on uk hairdresser in rehab. She would be east to travel to as the next few days will be a nightmare on the streets.


----------

